

Github is down? - jfdi

Looks like github is down, verified by http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com&#x2F;github.com
======
iancarroll
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)

------
jfdi
Just came back up!

